# Where do you buy skin bond?



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

We tried breathe right + false eye lash glue in one ear and it didn't work. Irriated him too.

So any retail store have skin bond? Online shopping takes too long!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

this may sound ignorant, but are you looking for liquid bandage?


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i dont know of any stores that have skin bond, ive always heard people buying it online.

We too are using the breathe right stips, and eyelash glue now, and have been for about a month or two, and still nothing. That one ear just wont stay up!! it stands half up on its own, but thats as far as it goes.

Let me know how the skin bond works out for you, we're at a loss here, and just about to throw in the towel, and enjoy his floppy ear status, as it totally fits his personality.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

you could try a bra shop or Fredricks...this is the stuff that makes clothes stay in place on the models.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You can buy online, some higher end pet stores have it. Some vets carry it too.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

I just don't feel like taping again. The removal of tape was hard.


----------

